# 2007 23Rs Brake Shoes



## littlebearlarge

I have a 2007 23 (I think) RS Kargoroo. The Outback toyhauler with the storage in the front. Does anyone have any idea what make and model of brake shoes it uses? I'd like to buy them on line, but in all my paperwork can not find this info. Thanks.


----------

